
Colbert Report abruptly suspends production - noinput
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/16/us-colbert-break-idUSTRE81F1DL20120216
======
esun
This article says he is spending time with his dying mother.

[http://www.newsday.com/entertainment/tv/tv-
zone-1.811968/rep...](http://www.newsday.com/entertainment/tv/tv-
zone-1.811968/report-colbert-with-ailing-mother-1.3536212)

